# Building L Desk



## LizamasLlama (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm brand new around here and new to building things...so bear with me 

Basically I want to build a corner L desk, with one side being 50" and one being 43". I want it to be legless so I was wondering what the best way to mount it to the wall would be, what I've gathered is attaching brackets to the wall with french cleats then screwing the desk into the brackets. What do you think?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could do that but it wouldn't be stable enough for a desk. You would need some angular support for the front leading edges.













 







.


----------



## LizamasLlama (Aug 20, 2012)

What is an ideal way of doing this? I'm open to suggestions


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you want to keep the front as clean as possible then I would run the brace at an angle from the front edge to the corner of the wall and the floor.

I built a workbench in a garden shed this way. It is plenty sturdy.

George


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Maybe you could build a floating desk.
Attaching a pinch cleat to the wall, then hang a chain on both ends to each corner. 
Kind of like this. 
This is the only pic I could find to show an example. 
You could make this work.


----------



## LizamasLlama (Aug 20, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> If you want to keep the front as clean as possible then I would run the brace at an angle from the front edge to the corner of the wall and the floor.
> 
> I built a workbench in a garden shed this way. It is plenty sturdy.
> 
> George


Could you further explain this? I really have no idea what you're saying.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

LizamasLlama said:


> Could you further explain this? I really have no idea what you're saying.



I am a little pushed for time right now. Will add a drawing later today. Or a picture of my shed work table.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

LizamasLlama said:


> Could you further explain this? I really have no idea what you're saying.


The principle is to fix the back edges to the wall, and install angular supports from the underside of the front edge to the back wall, or to the floor, as in the photo below. This is a Mahogany frame with a glass insert. It's a shelf 19" D x 58" long. The frame is 3" x 1¼". The legs (supports) are 1¼" x 2". Glass is ½" thick. Desk tops can be supported the same way.
.
















 







.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

Woodsmith magazine did a wall mounted desk a little while ago.. They have a PDF on their website of the brackets they built to attach it to the wall. Their desk wasn't L shaped, but I think you could use their plans as a starting point. Here is a link to some info on the project:

http://www.woodsmith.com/magazine/sources/201/wall-desk/


----------

